
Show HN: E3Dos – A 3D engine I wrote when I was a teen - vladaionescu
https://github.com/vlad-alexandru-ionescu/E3Dos
======
markn951
I love your comment on the projection math and it reminds me so much of the
projects I’d work on growing up. I think when we’re young excited programmers
we just want to build cool things, but we don’t know any of the underlying
principles necessarily, so we just build it with whatever we have in the
toolbox. Especially back then when finding information about how to do things
“the right way” was a lot harder, I’d think about what I wanted to accomplish
and then immediately just try my darndest to get it to work in whatever hacky
way I could come up with. I’d always be flabbergasted a year later in school
when I realized if I had known this math or physics principle my solution to
that programming problem would have taken me 15 minutes instead of four days.
I wish I still had some of that old code to look back on, but alas those hard
drives are long gone.

------
themodelplumber
Wow that's really cool. I liked the structure you added to the Martian
landscape.

It was funny to wake up and see this on HN, as I was watching something DOS
and 3D-related on Bisqwit's channel last night.

[https://youtu.be/N8elxpSu9pw](https://youtu.be/N8elxpSu9pw)

------
pan69
Nice work! Reminds me of the type of projects that used to be posted as "Image
of the Day" on Flipcode.

[http://flipcode.com/archives/iotd.shtml](http://flipcode.com/archives/iotd.shtml)

------
aap_
Very impressive!

